# one ear up one ear floppy



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

Zeus will be 6 months on friday. His ears never went up on their own.Breeder suggested i glue them so i did at 4 months.WEell now hes got one floppy and one ear up.He is still teething,lost another tooth today.Was wondering if i should try to glue again? i tried taping but he gets the tape off everytime.Just wanted opinions,should i try to glue or leave alone...also if i glue should i glue in teepee again?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How far along in the teething process is he? Are all four of his canines in yet? 

And how exactly did you tape? What materials did you use?


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

he just lost a big bottom tooth today.and one last week.I think those were his bottom canines looks like they are starting to grow back in.I used tear mender when he was 4.5 months old glued them in teepee the one has stayed up the floppy one stayed up for maybe a day...then i tried to use sponge roller and tape..he scratched and rubbed his head till it was out.Then i treid the foam pipe insulation and tape.Same thing.I then tried toilet paper roll and tape same thing.Then i tried breathe strips but i couldnt even get his ear up with that.Last night i tried sponge roller again and tape..and it worked good until i woke up this morning and it was hanging


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

What i did for my Zorro (on left in my avitar pic) his left ear also needed help. I used moleskin pads, cut to shape of inside ear, use tear mender glue on back of moleskin, wait until it becomes tacky, place in ear, then use the breathright strips on top of the moleskin where the ear needs extra help to stand double up for added strength. Use Uni Solve as glue remover when it starts to come unglued. Should stay in for about 4-5 days as long as it stays dry. Good luck!!!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

thank you!!! i will try...i will love him more than anyting no matter what his ears look like..but i just want to try to make him look his best if i can


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

My dog is exactly the same age and has exactly the same ears . I really don't think about it. The floppy ear gives them a certain look and it may well come up later.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I would keep glueing as Koda00 suggested and do it for a few months. Your pups ears look really big (could be the pic) so if you want them to stand I would help them out now, so you have the best chance of getting them to stand on their own.

Good luck!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I would keep taping, I never had this issue (ears went up at like 3 months and never went down) but usually 6 months is too late. The thing with your pup is that he is still teething which according to my knowledge is also quite late for that so he might be developing slower than usual (not a bad thing). I'd tape or glue and do whatever works to make sure you give that ear the best chance to stand up, at this point its not even close to standing up so it needs the help.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

rooandtree said:


> thank you!!! i will try...i will love him more than anyting no matter what his ears look like..but i just want to try to make him look his best if i can


your welcome you'll probably have to do this a few times. also what helps is to give him a bone/chew while your placing it in the ear, it makes it easier


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

martemchik said:


> I would keep taping, I never had this issue (ears went up at like 3 months and never went down) but usually 6 months is too late. The thing with your pup is that he is still teething which according to my knowledge is also quite late for that so he might be developing slower than usual (not a bad thing). I'd tape or glue and do whatever works to make sure you give that ear the best chance to stand up, at this point its not even close to standing up so it needs the help.


 
thank you..thats what i thought..that ear is as floppy as they come and has no base..i thought i should try again..but you wouldnt believe the negative comments i get from friends and family about it...you all made me feel better..thx!!


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

My goodness, he is painfully cute! What an adorable guy. I love his ears the way they are.


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

Maybe it is a Nova GSD 'thang  My Roo is 17 weeks and her ears are so wonky. She looks like she has a teepee on top of her head.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

awww can you post a pic?


----------



## Genn (Jun 1, 2012)

My grady had tee-pee ears as a pup, now one stands up and the other looks like he has a comb over. He can do so many things with his ears, every thought and feeling has a different style. I love it !


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i glued his ears and as of tonight the glue wore off and both ears are up! keeping my fingers crossed they stay!


----------

